
After Facebook, Google apologizes for running a user data collection program - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2019/01/31/after-facebook-google-apologizes-for-running-a-user-data-collection-program-on-ios/
======
ganeshkrishnan
They are not apologizing for running the program. They are apologizing for
getting caught. Treat them the same way they treat their users: ban all their
apps and disable their accounts permanently.

Shut them down. But I suppose a different yard stick applies to these shady
organizations

